# Bear Cruzer



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Has anybody shot this bow? Or has opinion on it. 

I am looking for bow for my son he is only 5 years old but this this caught my eye with a 5-70 Ibs draw weight and 12"-29" draw length. 

It could be the only bow I ever have to buy him.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

fulldraw said:


> Has anybody shot this bow? Or has opinion on it.
> 
> I am looking for bow for my son he is only 5 years old but this this caught my eye with a 5-70 Ibs draw weight and 12"-29" draw length.
> 
> It could be the only bow I ever have to buy him.


I just bought this bow for my oldest boy when he turned 10. I thought it might be a little big for him size wise, but will definitely be something he can grow into and yes, I don't plan on buying him another bow when he gets older. Lots of adjustments on this bow.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

there is a cruzer lite, but you are right about not buying another one. When somebody comes in the store to look at one, I tell them the next one is on him. or it is like a pair of shoes, they never outgrow


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

make a trip up to spot shooter in holly Jim or Dan will get him shooting, help him with form, and get it set up for his draw , and weight.. you also get a year free labor. It is a very good package. give them a call to see what they have in stock. 248 531-0238


----------

